# Chrome 34 Kills Smooth Scrolling?



## JTristam (Apr 9, 2014)

I just updated my Chrome from 33.0.1750.154 to 34-something a few hours ago and now I realised one thing; the updated version no longer support smooth scrolling. Scrolling using keys or wheel are stuttering and I can't enable smooth scrolling flag since 34 has made it exclusive to Linux now. The flags that automatically enabled are some if not most flags related to "touch", which is a bummer since I don't use touchscreen and I prefer using my good ol' keyboard and mouse to molesting my screen. Not to mention all flags and some browsers settings have been reset to default and now I have to reconfigure them again (didn't have this issue with 32-to-33 update).

1. How to enable smooth scrolling in Chrome 34 so I can use smooth scrolling again without have to use extensions?
2. How do I return to 33.0.1750.154 or restore the Chrome installation to the previous/old version?
3. Anybody got Chrome 33.0.1750.154 offline installer or latest Chrome 33 offline installer newer than 33.0.1750.154, if any? Care to share?

Thanks for taking time to help me.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Chromium Wheel Smooth Scrolling addon will do it.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2014)

damn. i'm on 33 and wont like it, if that goes away.


----------



## JTristam (Apr 9, 2014)

Alright I managed to get back to 33 by switching the new, updated Chrome with the old one. Turned out I still have 33.0.1750.154 in my Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome folder. Thank God. Smooth scrolling and everything went back to normal.

In case any of you read this and already updated to 34 but want to go back to 33 (providing you still have the old/previous Chrome installation folder):

1. Go to Chrome's folder, usually <boot drive>:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application (for 64-bit OS users, or just Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application for 32-bit).

2. Find chrome.exe and rename it to something else (for example chrome_34.exe) and rename the chrome_old.exe to chrome.exe.

3. Open System Services (Control Panel -> Administrator Tools -> Services) and find Google Update Service (there are two of them if you installed your Chrome properly). Disable both services. This will disable Google auto update and Chrome won't autoupdate itself anymore, though you still can update it manually by checking for update from your browser if you wish to do so.

4. Open Chrome via your preferred shortcut (desktop, taskbar, or start menu for W7 users). Voila! You got your Chrome 33 back again.



@remixedcat
Thanks a lot. Should be handy if Chrome 34 and beyond no longer support smooth scrolling.

@Mussels
34 is not that bad. Google claims it fixed many serious bugs/flaws. Unfortunately I've already encountered several crashes and "not responding" websites after updated my Chrome to 34, something that didn't (and never) happen with 33. And since I read a lot of news and articles using Chrome and already got used to smooth scrolling, I kinda missed that thing. Besides, I'd rather wait for at least a month or two before using 34. It fixed a lot of things but who knows it might also break some other things too. And all flags and some options reset themselves to default can't be a good thing, at least for me.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 9, 2014)

34.0.1847.116 beta-m works fine here?


----------



## JTristam (Apr 9, 2014)

You sure? Mine was 34.0.1847.116, no m (I double checked and tried to update several times yesterday and I know the Chrome version with m). Perhaps the m version works? Surely the 34.0.1847.116 didn't. But I'll give it a shot as soon as I have time. Thanks for the heads up about the beta/m release.

edit: forgot to say, what I was talking about was smooth scrolling.


----------



## Fizban (Apr 12, 2014)

It only seems "smooth" to me if I press in the mouse wheel and then move the mouse up or down, but not if I spin the mouse wheel on 34.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 12, 2014)

Typical google. Changing stuff that people don't want changed


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 12, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Chromium Wheel Smooth Scrolling addon will do it.



It's so stupid to have 50 extensions for every single bloody thing that should be a part of the browser from day 1.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 12, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> It's so stupid to have 50 extensions for every single bloody thing that should be a part of the browser from day 1.




Eeeyup same goes for screen capture and text completing as well.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm on 34 and it seems fine to me. It self updated sometime whenever I don't know. I didn't notice a difference.


----------



## studmark (Apr 12, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Chromium Wheel Smooth Scrolling addon will do it.


why not just use fire fox  no muss no fuss and plenty of awsome add ons sorry not a answer


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2014)

i'm on 34 now and not seeing any problems?


----------



## Chetkigaming (Apr 12, 2014)

studmark said:


> why not just use fire fox  no muss no fuss and plenty of awsome add ons sorry not a answer


 Oh really, maybe i need more addons and a lot slower browser with a bunch of incomprehensible crap.I'll go get FF.


----------



## studmark (Apr 13, 2014)

well i use ff bro! i got no probs at all and it is better than chrome and who says u need addons?



co-founders Sergey Brin and Larry Page hired several Mozilla Firefox developers FOR Chrome, 

*so they hired the best*


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 13, 2014)

You need addons if you do the things we do.


----------



## studmark (Apr 13, 2014)

and yes i got add ons


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 13, 2014)

Mine:


----------



## studmark (Apr 14, 2014)

cool but screenshoter just use prtscrr key just saying  no disrespect anyway i got a website up till 5/20/2014  http://iredit.com/

had other addons
 check code blabla but im out well peace out <>_<>


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 14, 2014)

the key can't capture a big long page as well as requiring more steps to have it saved. The addon I use only has one step.


----------



## studmark (Apr 14, 2014)

ok  thats cool hey did ya know u can save any page contents as html and u will have it all there content save page as  kind silly i know but good for studying or some such thing no im not crazy just playing half llife going to work soon


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 14, 2014)

Sometimes it won't open right and also the CSS doesn't load right because its remotely executed. But whatever...


----------



## JTristam (May 19, 2014)

Mussels said:


> i'm on 34 now and not seeing any problems?



Been waiting for long and still no improvement. The smooth scrolling flag is gone for Windows, and since I don't wanna use extension just to get it back, I think I'll stick with 33.

And it seems like I'm not the only one who wanted the flag back in Chrome again.

Chrome 34 - Smooth Scrolling Flag is gone on Windows

Come on, Google, stop removing/disabling useful features people like to have!


----------

